

Static Typing Is Not for Type Checking - tosh
http://www.techblog.bozho.net/static-typing-is-not-for-type-checking/

======
tosh
> So, no, static typing is not about the type checks. It’s about you being
> able to comprehend a big, unfamiliar (or forgotten) codebase faster and with
> higher level of certainty, to make your way through it and to change it
> safer and faster.

